# Some of my black and white photos



## abi Danial (Jan 8, 2014)

Hi, im abi Danial, a black and white photography lover. Most of my photos are surreal, mood, long exposure, blur and hope you enjoy it ;D

Thank you 






Run





Shipwreck





Door to another world





Guitarist





The story of the blind men





Chair





Moving forward





Abandoned





Homesick





...





Kota Kinabalu City Mosque, Sabah Malaysia





Sunset





Lizard





...





...


----------



## Click (Jan 8, 2014)

Very nice B&W. I especially like the second one ...And welcome to CR


----------



## Eldar (Jan 8, 2014)

A very nice series. It´s apparent that you´ve done this a couple of times before  And I agree with Click about No.2, but I also liked the "Moving forward" too.
Welcom to CR and keep posting!


----------



## Marsu42 (Jan 8, 2014)

abi Danial said:


> Most of my photos are surreal, mood, long exposure, blur



These are very nice, and that's saying something from me because I usually don't like b&w as it's too often used to get a cheap "instant art" effect. How did you do the blur effects like on the chair picture?


----------



## abi Danial (Jan 9, 2014)

Marsu42 said:


> abi Danial said:
> 
> 
> > Most of my photos are surreal, mood, long exposure, blur
> ...



Thanks Marsu42, actually i love the effect from lensbaby double glass optic / sweet 35 but i don't have those lens. i use radial blur in photoshop to create similiar effect like lensbaby lens. ihmo, adding some blur to photo can added different mood to viewer 



Eldar said:


> A very nice series. It´s apparent that you´ve done this a couple of times before  And I agree with Click about No.2, but I also liked the "Moving forward" too.
> Welcom to CR and keep posting!



Thanks Eldar 



Click said:


> Very nice B&W. I especially like the second one ...And welcome to CR



Thanks Click


----------



## rpt (Jan 9, 2014)

Lovely pictures! Yes the second one looks great as does the reflection in the water - the boy and the building. Btw, there is a dedicated B&W thread that you will love if you are into B&W.

Welcome to CR!


----------



## abi Danial (Jan 9, 2014)

rpt said:


> Lovely pictures! Yes the second one looks great as does the reflection in the water - the boy and the building. Btw, there is a dedicated B&W thread that you will love if you are into B&W.
> 
> Welcome to CR!



Thanks rpt


----------



## StudentOfLight (Jan 17, 2014)

I really enjoyed your landscape shots, but the picture that resonates the most with me personally is the one you titled "Homesick".


----------



## flowers (Jan 30, 2014)

I really liked the first one and the Door to another world, The story of the blind men and Abandoned! Very Creative


----------



## TexasBadger (Jan 30, 2014)

Nice work. You have mad skills!


----------



## jannatul18 (May 14, 2014)

Some beautiful stuff you have listed here. I just love to see black white photo shots.


----------



## canon_guy (Sep 25, 2014)

wow! so unusual, especially great job!


----------

